
Data visualisation: 118 coins plotted over time - elmar
http://woobull.com/data-visualisation-118-coins-plotted-over-time-this-is-why-hodl-alt-coin-indexes-dont-work/
======
jgh
article is from Nov. 2016, so might be interesting to see what an updated
perspective looks like.

------
pferdone
I would like to see the top10 or top20 coins plotted against each other

